# مبرد العلف الرأسى لمصانع الاعلاف من كايرو تريد - انتاج الماني



## كايرو تريد (18 يونيو 2013)

*تابعونا علي قنواتنا*










الشركة الرائدة في مصر وأفريقيا والشرق الأوسط
وكيل الشركة العالمية الألمانية
Munch
المتخصصة في تجهيز أضخم مصانع الأعلاف في العالم
تقدم لنا مبرد العلف الرأسى
SDCC Counter current cooler
جسم المبرد استانليس ومطلي الكتروستايتك ( غرفه التبريد ذات مقطع رباعي )
ويتم نزول العلف من المساحة بالكامل
ميكانيكيه نزول العلف من المبرد على شرائح متحركة تأخذ الحركة من موتور كهربائي
أو عن طريق بساتم زيت أو هواء
يوجد ثلاثة حساسات امتلاء مركبه في الباب لضبط وقت بقاء العلف داخل المبرد
مما يحدد درجه التبريد داخل المبرد
حساس الكتروني دقيق جدا (20 – 40 ملى أمبير ) لقياس درجه الحرارة الكترونيا
موزع دوار لتوزيع العلف بانتظام داخل المبرد (اساسى لتبريد الخشب )
وينتقل الحركة له موتور منفصل
تقدم الشركة بدائل من الشرائح المتحركة في أرضيه المبرد أوالشرائح الدوارة في أرضيه المبرد للاستخدام مع الاكسترودر
لمزيد من المعلومات عن الشركة ومنتجاتها زورو موقعنا
www.Cairotr.com
أو التواصل عبر البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]
أو عبر الهاتف
01007774414 - 002
​


----------

